# 55 Schwinn Spitfire



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2019)

Been wanting another straightbar frame to run as a fenderless build, so this project is off and running. Have Fat Franks mounted on the S2’s but got these 26x3.0 huge tires from a friend yesterday. The Franks work well in this situation but not sure if this frame and fork will allow enough room for a 3” wide tire...guess we’ll see.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2019)

Was thinking about running these huge 3” wide tires, just a little too big for this frame. Tires were free to me.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice project...any plans for paint?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2019)

Bare metal on this one. If I change my mind, I’ll add a little rusty patina.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice looking project. Keep us updated on the progress.
Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 12, 2019)

Red tires are too big, and run low pressure..which I hate. Franks will stay on. Not sure if the small ape hangers will stay either.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2019)

Very cool ride. I like the apehangers


----------



## stezell (Jul 13, 2019)

Looking good Rob as usual!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah coming along nicely. The franks look great.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2019)

Almost finished, rear wheel needs to be trued etc.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 14, 2019)

Very cool ride! How tall are those bars? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 14, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Been wanting another straightbar frame to run as a fenderless build, so this project is off and running. Have Fat Franks mounted on the S2’s but got these 26x3.0 huge tires from a friend yesterday. The Franks work well in this situation but not sure if this frame and fork will allow enough room for a 3” wide tire...guess we’ll see.View attachment 1027372
> View attachment 1027373
> 
> View attachment 1027374
> ...



They might fit if you have a wide fork. Other wise you might have to swap forks. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 14, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Almost finished, rear wheel needs to be trued etc.View attachment 1029969
> View attachment 1029970
> 
> View attachment 1029971



Guess they fit. GOOOOD looking bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 14, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Red tires are too big, and run low pressure..which I hate. Franks will stay on. Not sure if the small ape hangers will stay either.View attachment 1029233
> View attachment 1029234
> 
> View attachment 1029235



Leave the Apes. They belong on the bike. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 14, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Was thinking about running these huge 3” wide tires, just a little too big for this frame. Tires were free to me.
> 
> View attachment 1027886



Are you going to keep the reds or would you part with them? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sharp!  

  Schwinn sure was making some nice looking joints back in 55. My only suggestion is dump those reflector pedals and slap on a pair of Union large cap rat traps. Those would look killer on a bare frame build IMO.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are you going to keep the reds or would you part with them? Thanks. Razin.



I’d part with them, i can’t see using them for anything else.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are you going to keep the reds or would you part with them? Thanks. Razin.



I’d part with them, i can’t see using them for anything else.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2019)

A couple more fresh pics.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2019)

A couple more fresh pics.View attachment 1030291
View attachment 1030292

View attachment 1030291


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2019)

Are you going to shoot a light coat of Linseed on it to preserve the raw patina?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes sir.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> I’d part with them, i can’t see using them for anything else.



Cool. So how much you figure on the reds? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> A couple more fresh pics.View attachment 1030291
> View attachment 1030292



Rob, Love the air motor. Spin on. Razin.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cool. So how much you figure on the reds? Thanks. Razin.



I’ll pm you.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 2, 2019)

New look, and finished!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks great man.


----------

